# college football blackouts



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey all, I haven't ordered a sports PPV before, and have a question. I want to order the OU game and the website says it may be subject to blackout in some areas. How do you know if it is blacked out or not? I am in the 74074 zip code.

Thanks!


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

This is a good place to start: mattsarzsports.com

I don't see a blackout map though for the U.St/OU game so I'm guessing it would be a local blackout?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

It came in fine. 

I will check out the site, thanks!


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

There's a couple of silly gotchas with sports PPVs:

1 - There is a 24-hour limit just like with movies. Why? Makes no sense at all to me. 

2 - You have to order online if you want to receive the PPV on all receivers. If you order with the remote then you only get it on that receiver.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I ordered online and it's game time and I have nothing. I had to order with the remote to get it going.


----------

